# Where to buy a six foot T5HO



## fishfood (Jan 30, 2009)

Currently running a Sunlight Supply Sun Tek 6 bulb T5HO on my 90, starting to acquire items for my 180 upgrade. In need of a 6' fixture and I would prefer to stay T5HO.

Any suggestion on units seen within the GTA that I can go look at?

Thanks ahead of time

EDIT: Thoughts on a 5' light on a 6' tank, that's only 6" either end without light

EDIT again: Thoughts on using two 3' fixtures. I really love my 6 bulb Sunlight Supply's, would consider two 3' units


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

I got one for sale
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=216970


----------



## fishfood (Jan 30, 2009)

Also, thoughts on using a 5' fixture on a 6' tank?


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

usually 5' fixtures run 4' bulbs
i have a cpl 6' 8 bulb units available also


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Are you shutting down the 90? If so use that in center and get two small 24" units for the ends. Run them vertical from front to back. That all asuming your tank is 24" from front to back.


----------

